# Inter racial marriage



## Badr (Sep 4, 2010)

i have seen and noticed many problems occur in marriage because of differences of the cutures of the married couple , this happened to me personaly ; do you think this is a common thing between all couples married from different countries other their own . I am from Morocco and the marriage in Morocco and the arab world in general is different from other places


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I've spent a lot of time in the "Arab world" with the military, but dating and marriage wasn't on our agenda. From my rather narrow perspective, it seemed that religious and economic differences mattered more over there than citizenship or race. In America, I don't think anyone who wears shoes and has more than 3 teeth gets excited over interracial marriage anymore. In those families where religion is a very huge deal, marrying outside one's religion is going to present problems, no matter where you're from.


----------



## heatherlindsay (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm from Canada, my husband is from Bangladesh, he is religious(Muslim), He believes in the holy Qua-ran. I am very lucky in this case, his beliefs make him a more faithful/honest person. He loves to take care of people and give money to the poor(we are similar in this case).

It all depends on compromise. 
In my situation there are a couple things I don't understand about his culture/religion same vise versa, but we are on the same page when it come to important things. We are both tight on money, we don't gamble,drink, or smoke.

I don't really believe in a specific religion although I converted to Muslim for him and his family because I love him, and i believe in just being a good person and being open to the positive things from every culture/religion.

So if you don't mind changing yourself for someone, and religion isn't that important to you then I definitely think it's possible to make an inter racial marriage work.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think problems due to cultural differences depend on the cultures involved. For example, I think a white person and a black or hispanic person would have less issues due to culture than one of those races with a muslim. In America, most of the races, while still retaining differences (other than skin color) that make them unique, have to a point, adopted most of the same cultural ideas. In terms of dress, art, television, food to a degree, even religion, although different, culturally, we're all similar enough that the differences don't really matter. 

I do think that a white, black, or hispanic person marrying a muslim would run into more issues, but I'm not sure if that's due to actual major differences or the perception that most people have of muslims. Especially since 9/11, it seems a lot of people are of the opinion that all muslims are out to kill everyone, beat their wives, etc. While there may be some that are like that, I think they are not as common as some would like to believe. But I think those (mis)conceptions are what would lead to issues-and not so much one spouse having those ideas, but others around the couple having them...and then of course, those others would harp on the nonmuslim spouse until the pressure becomes so great that it creates problems for the couple. 

However, I also think that some problems come not from the differences of the people themselves, but when one part of the couple moves from their home country to the home country of their spouse. I've lived in America my entire life, if I suddenly moved to Ireland, it would be a shock to me, trying to learn the customs, and even just basic things like driving laws and cooking with the ingredients found there, which would of course be somewhat different than what I find here. I think that shock and period of adjustment would probably contribute more to problems between the couple than anything else. The stress of trying to deal with that would make other, relatively minor issues seem bigger. 

Good Lord, I wrote a novel. Sorry about that.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H is chinese and I am american. we are both Christians, and he's been in the states since childhood, though. the only problem culturally has been with his family, but then a lot of people have issues with in-laws that are the same culture.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you asking about inter racial or inter cultural marriages? Inter racial would be say Caucasian/African American, Or Asian/Causcasian, etc. Cultural is different and a bit more difficult. Growing up in different countries, each person has their own heritage and culture. I do think though that each person can bring a wonderful part of their heritage to marriage regardless of what culture they come from. My friend is Jewish and married a Muslim man. She grew up in Tel Aviv while he grew up in the UAE. Culturally they are as far away as possible! Marriage wise, it works perfectly for them.


----------



## athurart09 (Sep 7, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> I think problems due to cultural differences depend on the cultures involved. For example, I think a white person and a black or hispanic person would have less issues due to culture than one of those races with a muslim. In America, most of the races, while still retaining differences (other than skin color) that make them unique, have to a point, adopted most of the same cultural ideas. In terms of dress, art, television, food to a degree, even religion, although different, culturally, we're all similar enough that the differences don't really matter.
> 
> I do think that a white, black, or hispanic person marrying a muslim would run into more issues, but I'm not sure if that's due to actual major differences or the perception that most people have of muslims. Especially since 9/11, it seems a lot of people are of the opinion that all muslims are out to kill everyone, beat their wives, etc. While there may be some that are like that, I think they are not as common as some would like to believe. But I think those (mis)conceptions are what would lead to issues-and not so much one spouse having those ideas, but others around the couple having them...and then of course, those others would harp on the nonmuslim spouse until the pressure becomes so great that it creates problems for the couple.
> 
> ...


I also think so.

__________________
watch movies online


----------

